# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам: Мини акваланг ! Средство спасения или развлечения ! NEW.

## JAGER Beer

*Продается НОВЫЙ мини акваланг, средство спасения.* 

*AQUALUNG Survival Egress Air*

Аппарат AQUALUNG Survival Egress Air представляет собой компактную водолазную дыхательную систему, собранную в едином модуле.

Она состоит из сбалансированного редуктора с загубником и малолитражного баллона для сжатого воздуха. Объем потребляемого воздуха, а, следовательно, и время работы аппарата зависят от индивидуальных особенностей пловца и характера подъема.

Аппарат должен стать обязательным элементом экипировки любого дайвера, который хочет быть уверен в своей безопасности под водой.

Активно используется:
*- службами спасения
При занятиях спортом:
- кайакинг, рафтинг,
- серфинг,
- лодочный спорт,
- дайвинг и подводная охота*


*Отличный и необычный подарок*



Линк на офф сайт.

Видео с демонстрацией девайса.



В комплекте чехол, датчик давления, коробка и инструкция.

Вопросы пожалуйста в ЛС.

Цена 245 ! $ 
Новый в упаковке, не использовался.
Доставка: Новая почта, Автолюкс. 
Наложенный платеж или карта ПБ
(доставка за счет продавца)

----------


## JAGER Beer

Появилась новая интересная модель !

*Spare Air* в комплекте с манометрами:

Цвет черный. 
245$





---------- Сообщение добавлено  13.12.2012 в 22:43 ----------

----------


## Старпом Lom

> *Продается НОВЫЙ мини акваланг, средство спасения.* 
> 
> *AQUALUNG Survival Egress Air*
> 
> Аппарат AQUALUNG Survival Egress Air представляет собой компактную водолазную дыхательную систему, собранную в едином модуле.
> 
> Она состоит из сбалансированного редуктора с загубником и малолитражного баллона для сжатого воздуха. Объем потребляемого воздуха, а, следовательно, и время работы аппарата зависят от индивидуальных особенностей пловца и характера подъема.
> 
> Аппарат должен стать обязательным элементом экипировки любого дайвера, который хочет быть уверен в своей безопасности под водой.
> ...


 Ты не отвечаешь на мои сообщения?

----------


## JAGER Beer

> Появилась новая интересная модель !
> 
> *Spare Air* в комплекте с манометрами:
> 
> Цвет черный. 
> 245$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AQUALUNG Survival Egress Air - В РЕЗЕРВЕ.
SPARE AIR - автономный портативный резервный дыхательный аппарат. - В НАЛИЧИИ.




> Использовать Spare air можно по-разному. Вот несколько необычных способов.
> 
>  Если:
> 
> 1.     Нужно что-нибудь достать на небольшой глубине. Когда что-то падает за борт, иногда единственный шанс достать упавший предмет – сразу же нырнуть за ним. Хватайте свой spare air, маску и ныряйте! Но глубоко погружаться не рекомендуется.
> 
> 2.     Нужно отвязать якорь. Когда Вы прибываете на место погружения или покидаете его, захватив маску и spare air, за считанные секунды можно отвязать якорь, не повредив при этом кораллы.
> 
> 3.     Ныряете с трубкой. Используйте spare air, когда ныряете с маской и трубкой. Если увидите что-либо, достойное более близкого рассмотрения, меняйте трубку на spare air и смело ныряйте.
> ...

----------


## Старпом Lom

> *Продается НОВЫЙ мини акваланг, средство спасения.* 
> 
> 
> Аппарат AQUALUNG Survival Egress Air представляет собой компактную водолазную дыхательную систему, собранную в едином модуле.
> 
> Она состоит из сбалансированного редуктора с загубником и малолитражного баллона для сжатого воздуха. Объем потребляемого воздуха, а, следовательно, и время работы аппарата зависят от индивидуальных особенностей пловца и характера подъема.
> 
> Аппарат должен стать обязательным элементом экипировки любого дайвера, который хочет быть уверен в своей безопасности под водой.
> 
> ...


 продается?

----------


## JAGER Beer

AQUALUNG Survival Egress Air - В РЕЗЕРВЕ.
SPARE AIR - автономный портативный резервный дыхательный аппарат. - В НАЛИЧИИ.

SPARE AIR с увеличенной ёмкостью 0.42L 

Цена (без заправочной станции) 210 $ - 1680 грн.

----------


## Алексеюшка

А заправочная станция во сколько обойдеться ?

----------


## chepel123

> А заправочная станция во сколько обойдеться ?


 когда нырнёшь - узнаешь

----------


## Старпом Lom

> когда нырнёшь - узнаешь


 капец какой умный...

----------


## Алексеюшка

> когда нырнёшь - узнаешь


 Ума палата конечно....

----------


## JAGER Beer

> А заправочная станция во сколько обойдеться ?


 Заправочный шланг SPARE AIR - 30 $ заправляется устройство без ограничений по количеству, рабочее давление 205 бар и производится от любого дайверского баллона, занимает не больше минуты.

----------


## Пивоман

Еще в продаже?

----------


## JAGER Beer

Еще есть.

----------


## JAGER Beer

> Появилась новая интересная модель !
> 
> *Spare Air* в комплекте с манометрами:
> 
> Цвет черный. 
> 245$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
UP

----------


## Bronco

на сколько времени хватает в среднем такого балона

----------


## JAGER Beer

Хватит для безопасного подъема с глубины 30 метров, в разных источниках пишут 50-60 вдохов, на самом деле время зависит от глубины, темпа дыхания и физиологии.

----------


## KenshinJomei

Очень интересная штука

----------


## JAGER Beer

Остался один.

----------


## morfxxx

добрый день  как с вами связаться ?тел.

----------


## salanogly

,,Spare Air черного цвета" на самом деле очень хорошая штука но предназначена она для аварийной эвакуации из задымленных помещений, Защищает персонал от вдыхания опасных и смертельных токсичных паров от огня или дыма и называется ,,HEED 3" - The Original Helicopter Emergency Egress Device. вот их сайт   http://heed3.com   А вот результаты тестирования ,,sрare air" сертифицированного для работы на глубине 20 метров и 30 метров в зависимости от модели,  предоставленного магазином «Батискаф» г. Киев.  http://techdiving.kiev.ua/Obzori_oborudovaniya/SpareAir/Spare%20Air%20test.html

----------


## JAGER Beer

HEED 3,  на самом деле  ... абсолютный аналог Spare Air 300, дополненный в своей комплектации манометром для контроля давления и исполняется в черном цвете. И даже то, что киевский интернет магазин выложил в сеть обзор аналогичного девайса не делает HEED 3 на базе Spare Air 300 чем то другим  :smileflag:  

Имею и многократно использую Spare Air и Heed 3 на разных глубинах, полет нормальный 

Увы вы так и не разобрались в предмете: 

Хотя бы ознакомитесь с данными на приведенном вами сайте продавца продукции под маркой HEED 3.
Приведенная вами фотография тоже не соответствует действительности.
К продаже предлагается устройство на 85 литров воздушного объема. 
SPECIFICATIONS

 	Maximum Capacity	 	3.0 cu ft / 85 liters	 
 	Length	 	13.4" / 34 cm	 
 	Diameter	 	2.25" / 5.71 cm	 
 	Maximum Pressure	 	3000 psi / 200 bar	 
 	Weight (full)	 	2.17 lb. / .985 kg	 
 	Surface Breaths*	 	57	 
 	Water Volume	 	26.62 cu in / .42 liters	 





> HEED 3 - The Breathing Device 
> 
> 
> 
> Regulator Body - Our simple rugged design utilizes the same time proven technology found in typical regulators used by SCUBA Divers around the world.  Our always-on, breathe on demand, balanced single stage regulator is easy to use, maintain and service. HEED 3 can be used in any orientation, even upside down.
> 
> Pressure Indicator - Standard on the HEED 3, The Dial Gauge Pressure Indicator is easy to read and shows an accurate measurement of tank pressure in 200 psi increments.
> 
> Purge Button - Clears the regulator and empties the Air Tank.
> ...


 

---------- Сообщение добавлено  07.06.2013 в 09:29 ----------




> добрый день  как с вами связаться ?тел.


 Ответ в репутации.

----------


## The WOLF

Есть пару вопросов по баллонам резервного дыхания, сбросьте телефон для контакта.

----------


## JAGER Beer

В репутации

----------


## DonLV

Сэр вы что со всех прикалываетесь, либо дайте свой телефон либо я не понимаю зачем выкладывать обьявления? 
Какая еще репутация? если апарат не СВ(свеж.воров.) то чего шифроватся? Номер в студию!

----------


## JAGER Beer

Аппараты более 20 шт., проданы, номера выкладывать не собираюсь из-за подобных недалеких и неуравновешенных. 

Всем купившим удачного пользования !

----------


## marguha

на сколько его хватает минут

----------


## JAGER Beer

Он рассчитан для безопасного подъема с глубины 30 метров. 
На поверхности можно сделать 50-60 вдохов, потом надо снова заправлять.
Заправляется от обычного дайверского баллона.

----------


## Bronco

Есть в наличии, если да - номер в личку можно?

----------

